# 11-REL on Hyper-V - Network Works During Install, Fails After Boot



## poorandunlucky (Jul 10, 2017)

So I hope this intrigues you, and I hope someone knows what causes this...

Essentially, during install, FreeBSD is able to acquire a DHCP lease from the router to download some stuff (I think the handbook), but after booting... no more networking.

It's just not acquiring a lease anymore...

It's Hyper-V on Windows 10 Pro, all latest, nothing special...  Hyper-V is configured to share an adapter, either WiFi or Ethernet, with the same result (ideally it's going to use WiFi as I use Ethernet for myself).

*Edit*

OK, so the router shows that there's something with the static IP I give the FreeBSD VM (10.0.123.1), but it's registered in the ARP table to the WiFi adapter's MAC address...

What does that?  What am I doing wrong?

The problem is probably a Hyper-V or Windows configuration issue...


----------



## poorandunlucky (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't know what was wrong, why it worked during install, and failed after firstboot... I don't even know why it's working now, but it's working...

For a while, I even had the internet in my virtual machines, but not on my host operating system!  Can you imagine?!

Winderps werks in meesteerioos waze...  @_@

I reset networking, created a new virtual switch, set all the VMs to use the new virtual switch, and it works...  It's set so Windows uses the Ethernet adapter, and Hyper-V uses the WiFi adapter...  I connect it from Windows, but once it's connected, the adapter becomes a switch for the virtual machines.

So that's that... thanks for the help and all.


----------



## laytonwang (Oct 7, 2017)

I installed many version of FreeBSD on the  same computer with the (integreted) nic device 're0' and ran without any problem before 11.1 Release. But about two days after I installed 11.1 Release ,I found the same DHCP failure problem .Before the problem appeared ,everthing is OK such as pkg and all kinds of network services.Now I tried to install again but the problem appeard in the installation progress.I am runing Windows 7 on the same hardware platform (using another hard drive seperately) and the nic is working without any problem .Something strange...


----------



## laytonwang (Oct 7, 2017)

Have to say something interesting to my problem above.I noticed this problem happened after my Windows 7 was shut down abnormally.So I tried to shut down Windows 7 safely and completely from one hard disk drive. Now  runing from all  current system and new installation on another hard  disk drive,nic(re0) is working properly by dhclient command .I guess Windows 7 wrote something into the  nic eeprom before shuting down.Another case is some edition of Ubuntu will cause nic unavailable in Windows(even if in BIOS/UEFI).


----------



## poorandunlucky (Oct 7, 2017)

If NICs have an EEPROM that would be news to me, but it's possible...  I can't say I deal with this sort of thing for a living...

However, that being said, I think it's more a problem at the DHCP server... the problem, at least for me, as far as I can remember, was negotiating a DHCP lease... also the issue resolved itself, so it could be dhclient that messes-up the ARP table or something, or issues commands that are too sophisticated for consumer-grade networking equipment...

I really have no idea...

Truth be told, the modus operandi when it comes to BSD systems is "get it working, and leave it alone"...  A lot of people will even avoid updating or upgrading simply because they're afraid their whole infrastructure's going to collapse...

I think the FreeBSD development teams could benefit from having better test suites and machines, to ensure compatibility and backward-operability, and consistency across revisions.


----------

